

Ask HN: Anyone know any PR people? - lachyg

I'm looking for someone with decent connections to newspapers, magazines, etc.<p>Thanks!
======
jeffool
I used to work at a TV station. Do you have a question about something, or are
you looking to get press? (In which I would be useless.)

~~~
lachyg
Yes, looking for press. I run a site: <http://cardnap.com/> which would appeal
perfectly to a lot of magazines, etc.

~~~
jeffool
Ahhh, sorry then. Don't be afraid to cold email people though. It's not the
best, but it's better than nothing.

Good luck though!

